# Installation bricht ab 0x80040708 (EDITIERT)



## Blacktempel (3. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ein Freund will das Game WarRock installieren, jedoch bekommt er von InstallShield die Meldung

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/gjhtmm4y.jpg]

(Ok ich will ganz ehrlich sein da hat es jemand in nem Forum gepostet und ich komm einfach nicht weiter weil google nichts ausspuckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habt mitleid bitte)


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Hast du das ganze mal als Administrator ausgeführt, weil er mault ja schließlich wegen mangelnden Rechten, die ihn daran hindern, die ensprechende Com-Komponenten einzurichten.


----------



## Blacktempel (3. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hast du das ganze mal als Administrator ausgeführt, weil er mault ja schließlich wegen mangelnden Rechten, die ihn daran hindern, die ensprechende Com-Komponenten einzurichten.




Er hat XP mit sonem Vista-Skinpaket.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht noch ein Virenscanner/Firewall die nebenbei läuft und die Installation verhindert? Ansonsten wüsste ich auch nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Er hat XP mit sonem Vista-Skinpaket.



Ups...verschaut. Dennoch hat die Installationsroutine nicht genügend Rechte. Was auch immer da dann blockieren mag.

Versuche mal eine Windows-Reparatur.


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2009)

Tippe auch auf Firewall mal die von Windows deaktiviert wenn keine andere drauf ist.
Und dann nach der installation wieder aktiviert?


----------



## Blacktempel (3. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Tippe auch auf Firewall mal die von Windows deaktiviert wenn keine andere drauf ist.
> Und dann nach der installation wieder aktiviert?




Er hat noch nicht geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: So, zum eigenen Problem:

Wenn ich mitm Drucker was drucken will steht im Druckauftrag-Fenster Papierstau;0 Dokumente warten


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2009)

Wenn er Xp mit SP3 oder 3 hat dann mal die Firewall deaktiven Systemsteuerung->Sicherheitscenter->Firewall.
Außer er nutzt eine InternetSecurity, Zonealarm oder Outpost Firewall dann diese mal ausschalten, wenn er keine installiert hat auch keine IS und hat SP2, was er sicher hat wenns ne legale WindowsVersion ist dann im SC nachsehen.

Wenn dies nicht hilft WIndows Cd rein: F8 oder F12 bzw. Entf beim neustarten drücken:
Dann im BIOS bei Boot die Bootreihenfolge ändern: Auf 1.CD/DVD 2. HD 3. Floppy.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein besseres: Je nach Hersteller kann dies leicht sich im Aussehen ändern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sollten dir die Bilder nicht ausreichen, gucke hier:
http://www.edv-lehrgang.de/bios-bootreihenfolge-aendern/
Edit: Die Seite ist sehr gut und könnte man in den Thread; Wichtige/hilfreiche Links aufnehmen!
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Robbery91 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie oben beschrieben. Hab mir nen Drucker von Brother geholt und kann die Software net installieren. Der Support hat mich auf diesen Thread hier hingewiesen  

Hab dann mal nach Firewall geguckt und ausgestellt,
mein Virenprogramm Trend Micro Titanium ausgeschaltet
und bei der CD "als Admin ausführen" gedrückt


leider ist der Fehler immer noch da.

Hat wer vllt. noch nen Tipp für mich? Ich hab übrigens Windows 7


----------



## Soulii (24. Oktober 2011)

Robbery91 schrieb:


> Der Support hat mich auf diesen Thread hier hingewiesen



Bitte ?

Dem Support würde ich was Husten...


----------



## Robbery91 (24. Oktober 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> Bitte ?
> 
> Dem Support würde ich was Husten...



ja hab denen ne schöne gepfefferte Antwort geschrieben, leider dauert das mind 1 Woche bis ich da ne Antwort bekomme.

Könnt ihr mir vllt. trotzdem helfen  ?


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Oktober 2011)

Robbery91 schrieb:


> Hat wer vllt. noch nen Tipp für mich? Ich hab übrigens Windows 7


32bit/64bit?

Druckersoftware 32bit/64bit?
Welche Version?
Und vorallem was für ein Drucker(Modell)?
Ich meine, wenn du den Support auch nur so wenig Infos wie uns gibst, ist es kein Wunder wenn Antworten auf sich warten lassen.

Ist die Software kompatibel zu deinem System? Ich kenne das von "Canon" das die ihre Treiber nur sehr selten, wenn überhaupt, mal vernünftig anpassen.


----------



## Robbery91 (25. Oktober 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> 32bit/64bit?
> Druckersoftware 32bit/64bit?
> Welche Version?
> Und vorallem was für ein Drucker(Modell)?
> ...




Habe Windows 7 64-BIT

Drucker :     Brother DCP-J 315W

Habe die 32-Bit und die 64-Bit Version versucht. Geht nicht

Habe auch alle Treiber und die Software nochmal von solution.brother.com geladen, aber auch hier erscheint der Fehler.


----------

